# Audi A3 VMR V708s - 18s vs. 19s Can't decide and Need your help!



## architect76 (Jun 27, 2010)

Hey Guys... 

I wanna get a set of VMR V708s but I can't decide which size to get. Here's the dilemma - I love the look of the 19s but I'm concerned about rubbing issues and ride quality. I'm at stock s-line height at the moment but I want to get coilovers so that I have the option of dropping / readjusting the height on my ride. I know the 18s are a safer and more conservative option and after seeing pics from ODY and FreeGolf... It has definitely made me think otherwise... UGH...i'm hella confused and I need your help . So if you have the V708s - please let me know what you guys think or which one I should go with. Thanks! 

If you could respond by stating: 

Wheel Size - 
Tire Size - 
Suspension - (ride height / springs / coilovers) 
Ride Quality - rough / harsh etc...


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

get 19. caus when u get 18 ur gonna be liek damn 19 look good and u want to get 19. then u gona waste more $$$


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

this thread may help you get started. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3890603-Wheel-Thread&highlight=wheel 

i went with 19's because the ride isnt much harsher than when on 18s. i feel the road a little more, which i like, but it is still comfortable enough to drive on 5+ hour road trips. 

my tires are 235/35/19 michelin PS2s 
slight rubbing only on fast dips or heavy weight transfer with passengers in the back seat. 
suspension: neuspeed springs/stock s-line shocks


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

18"


----------



## Col. Sandurz (Aug 23, 2009)

you are in Canada. 

Go 18's, thats what I did. but also, I would go 245 side instead of the 225's. There may be some rubbing issues if lowered, but the wide wheel will stick out past the tire. I don'tlike stretch at all, and I prefer to have a little extra tire to protect my wheel.


----------



## Boosted BLK on BLK (Apr 24, 2006)

Ill post my suggestion when I get my 19inch VMR's mounted in an hour from now.. :laugh::beer:


----------



## architect76 (Jun 27, 2010)

2ndvw-audi said:


> you are in Canada.
> 
> Go 18's, thats what I did. but also, I would go 245 side instead of the 225's. There may be some rubbing issues if lowered, but the wide wheel will stick out past the tire. I don'tlike stretch at all, and I prefer to have a little extra tire to protect my wheel.


 
hey thanks for the recommendation but i would only be using the wheels during the spring / summer season... we hardly get any snow here in the city...we get snow up in the mountains and a lot of rain during the fall / winter months though


----------



## architect76 (Jun 27, 2010)

Boosted BLK on BLK said:


> Ill post my suggestion when I get my 19inch VMR's mounted in an hour from now.. :laugh::beer:


 sweet... tks BLK 

Brungold - your ride is sweet... 

keep the posts / recommendations coming guys!!


----------



## CVoight87 (Feb 7, 2010)

not 708's but i went with 718's and I really like the 19's look and I'm putting STASIS coil overs on in about a week or so 

I have the tein sline spring on right now


----------



## Boosted BLK on BLK (Apr 24, 2006)

Go 19 for sure! Got mine mounted up today, no issues with rubbing after removing the rear fender bolt. Go big or go home!! :laugh::beer:


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

19s looks good!, but i went with 18s for more comfort even though Vancouver road is pretty good compared to other citys in Canada


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

Get your suspension on first before the wheels. The wheel gap will look ridiculous with 18's or 19's.


----------



## joser11 (Aug 8, 2010)

19


----------



## Boosted BLK on BLK (Apr 24, 2006)

I would most definately get some coilovers before getting wheels :thumbup:


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm selling my vmr 708. Link to pics at y sig. Also posted in sales thread


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

See my sig for coilovers. Migs is the man! :thumbup:


----------

